# baseball cards



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2007)

has anyone tried those gold baseball and football cards suppose to be 2g of 23k gold?!?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

Good evening Midas, 

It's good to hear from you.

I've never dealt with the gold in the cards or even the cards as collectors items, but as a rule of thumb: The value of collectors items is better than the value of the precious metals in the item. Certain collectors may pay two, three, or more times the actual gold value for one of the cards. If you have some on hand I would first look at selling to a collector, then use the money to buy some scrap gold to process. You can even pocket some of the profit and invest in scrap what you don't pocket.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 11, 2007)

well i will try to post a pic of my coffee pot boiler hahahaha!!!!! but im gearing up for spring run off. My ole buddy Van needs to call me. i see he's on the list. We use to do alot of river work and placer work together havn't seen him or heard from him in years. Come on down to the lower country Van and Ill show ya a smooooooth ole spot we can work. Good NIGHT all!
Midas


----------



## dwt9999 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you are talking about the 2g of 23 or 22 kt gold. They are only cards like baseball cards with a layer of gold leaf on them. Not worth much in the gold refining area. 

If you see them on ebay don't pay much for tem $0.99 at the most and watch out for high shipping costs!!!

Lew


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Midas:

In reference to your question about the gold content in gold plated cards.. Take my word, they are not worth anything as far as gold content. A couple of years ago, My son sent me some that he purchased off ebay. I tried a batch in Aqua Regia and they did not work, just junk, besides they float and the paper gums up. I aborted this project.

I then tried several in my electrolytic Cell using Glycern and Easy Flow (Sulphric Acid) . after all the trouble of knocking off the plated material, there was not enough gold to even see. The only thing of value I got out of this little project was a good lesson, dont fool with cards.

Good gold plated material is only .000007 inches thick. lesser gold plated is less than that. What it boils down to, that these items are gold flashed or colored. Just junk.

Catfish


----------

